# eclipse spinnt mal wieder.



## äclipse (18. Mai 2008)

Warum kommt das?


----------



## äclipse (18. Mai 2008)

ich kotz hier gleich ab...

Ich habe:

1. Eclipse komplett neu installiert und alte version gelöscht
2. Das betreffende Projekt komplett neu gebaut/clean
3. beide .jar files neu heruntergeladen
4. Ein neues javaproject erstellt mit vorhandenen sourcen.

DENNOCH und das frage ich mich ernsthaft, woher nimmt eclipse die Information die gar nicht mehr vorhanden sein kann/darf, dass mein project vorher auf Laufwerk H:/ lieft bei mir in der Schule.

jedesmal füge ich beide jars neu hinzu und lösche den alten jar pfad dann kommt immer diese dämliche Fehlermeldung vom 1.Post, warum ???


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

Schreibgeschützt?
Von irgendeinem Editor exclusiv geöffnet?
Eine weitere Instanz von Eclipse am Laufen? 

Starte Eclipse neu und falls es immer noch nicht geht, steige auf vi um.


----------



## äclipse (18. Mai 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreibgeschützt?
> Von irgendeinem Editor exclusiv geöffnet?
> Eine weitere Instanz von Eclipse am Laufen?
> 
> Starte Eclipse neu und falls es immer noch nicht geht, steige auf vi um.



1. eclipse 10 mal neugestartet
2. schreibschutz??? nie gesetzt
3. nur eine Instanz
4. Neustart gemacht HALF nichts ich dreh hier gleich hohl...

WOHER weiß eclipse, von dem Laufwerk H:\ und den beiden Jars darin, wenn das projekt x-mal bereinigt wurde, neuzusammengestellt, umbenannt etc ??? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, führt Eclipse eine interne Liste??? 

*Was mir auch komisch erscheint, dass in meinem Project ordner KEINE 

.classpath
.project

Dateien liegen???*


----------



## äclipse (18. Mai 2008)

Leck mich am socken ich habs...

anstatt die alten .jars removen und die neuen adden, musste ich die alten editieren danach hats eclipse geschluckt ich glaubs ja net...  :roll:


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

Liegt daran, dass wenn du Libraries entfernst, diese nur aus dem Projekt fliegen, nicht aber aus dem Workspace.
Sind welche mit falschem Pfad vorhanden, merkst du es erst, wenn du sie in ein Projekt aufnimmst.


----------



## äclipse (19. Mai 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Liegt daran, dass wenn du Libraries entfernst, diese nur aus dem Projekt fliegen, nicht aber aus dem Workspace.
> Sind welche mit falschem Pfad vorhanden, merkst du es erst, wenn du sie in ein Projekt aufnimmst.



und wie bekommt man die jars aus dem workspace ??


----------

